# Searching for comic and cartoonist/artist



## Ginfinite (Aug 16, 2013)

Im looking for this artIst/cartoonist, i remember one of his/her comic about cosmetic company that uses genetic alteration on their product, turning humans to furry, some resent this some embrace this, the humans treated them like an outcast providing them low service and low wages, by then the furries began to revolt. The cartoonist randomly came up with this ideas, thats what he/she said


----------

